# Best Macro Split For Bulking



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys

What you reckon the best macro split is for bulking?

I'm currently using 40c/40p/20f


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I find just altering carbs works for me. Usually just work out my protein and fats and they stay the same depending if I put or lose weight.

Your protein can remain the same whether on a bulk or cut. I usually go with 0.8-1g of protein per pound of bodyweight.

Fats also can remain the same, usually at least 0.3g per pound of bodyweight or 20-30% of your overall calories

Fill the rest of your cals with carbs

Also IIFYM calculators I find are really good and good macro split


----------

